# Losi mini late model



## dirtracer2 (Jul 4, 2009)

Looking for setup help on 120ft flat carpet. Open tire rule, mamba esc, and 4200 motor. Really need to know what shock oil, camber for all 4 tires, etc. Also is the stock losi servo ok or should I up grade? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

i like the hitech hs-55 servo ive always used 70wt oil all around middle holes on shock tower outer holes on arms -1 for camber all around losi foams trued down to less than half of what they are out of the box stock servo is ok upgrade when you have to front arms level and rear axles leval


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

What springs are you running?


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

blue or green losi rear and orange front


----------



## RedRacer70 (Nov 13, 2009)

I do not think the hs-55 is a good choice!! Most of the guys I know have had major problems with them. I personally think you should ditch anything but a metal gear. One actually burnt up, and others have centering issues, or simply broke them.


----------

